# "Camping Out" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 15, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread.

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *August** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*


----------



## Pelwrath (Aug 16, 2018)

I voted.


----------



## andrewclunn (Aug 22, 2018)

Voted


----------



## Gumby (Aug 23, 2018)

I voted.


----------



## ned (Aug 23, 2018)

not disqualified.....


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2018)

After camping out in this thread for weeks, I finally toasted ... er.. voted... jmo... but this was a tough prompt, and it sparked some very creative poems... each one a delightful campfire treat...


----------

